# Moments that made you cry



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Moments that made you cry... things that have happened in games that just made you sit back and think MMMMMMMMmmmm-kay.


Yesterday I was in a little 1k tourny and took my ogres. I took quite a powerful army with massive Ld issues: since I couldn't get decent Ld anyway I decided just to say screw it and go with a Ld7 army. Well I won 2 games and was on the top table for the joint final (top 2 tables were all equal) and then I played WoC... bad times.
My bulls turned up from reserve, were joined by my butcher... got hit by a hellcannon, failed their Ld6 panic check and ran from the table. Losing me about 650-700pts of my 1k army. The game was over in about the first 10 minutes.


So, anyone else got tales of tragic loss.... want to share them for the amusement of your fellow Heretics?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I once had a game With my WoC against empire I can't remember the size but i do remember that no model of mine was left standing at turn two because of his atilery destroyed my entire army.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

I've lost every game I've played with my Lizardmen. Two of the worst instances were agaonst WoC when I failed a Ld test against some trolls and while my Saurus outran them, in their blind panic, they went straight into some Marauder horsemen who were hanging back to attack something else. The other bad bit was against Skaven. The Grey Seer casted Plague and wiped out about half of all my Saurus and a couple of Temple Guard. Failure to dispel demands a hefty price and the dice gods pretty much ignore me lol


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Wizard is holding fulcrum.
Wizard miscasts.
Wizard loses 2 Wizard Levels, taking him down to 0.
Wizard gets a stat boost but also turns into a crazy daemon and jumps down to kill stuff.
Enemy wizard miscasts.
All Wizards on the table turn into frogs.
My super-buff frog-wizard loses his stat boost and rage, now being pathetic. 

At this point, I was disappointed because my Wizard had charged a good 10" away from the fulcrum (Which I needed to at least draw this game) and then turned into a frog with a movement of 1... Luckily, he turned back into a regular guy and managed to retake the fulcrum. Still, when it all happened it was horrible....


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Silens said:


> Wizard is holding fulcrum.
> Wizard miscasts.
> Wizard loses 2 Wizard Levels, taking him down to 0.
> Wizard gets a stat boost but also turns into a crazy daemon and jumps down to kill stuff.
> ...


You know that as soon as a wizard loses his wizard levels he isn't a wizard anymore and isn't efected by that spell right?


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

cain the betrayer said:


> You know that as soon as a wizard loses his wizard levels he isn't a wizard anymore and isn't efected by that spell right?


The phrase "wait what?!" springs to mind there


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

cain the betrayer said:


> You know that as soon as a wizard loses his wizard levels he isn't a wizard anymore and isn't efected by that spell right?


Nothing to say that's true: you lose your wizard levels and the FAQ says you can no longer cast spells (so stopping any Lv0 wizards with loremaster from casting their remaining spells)... but the FAQ also says that you can still channel. So you are obviously still a wizard, just not a very useful one.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I think those of us w/ low LD armies will have more sob stories than most.

In a tourney vs Skaven, they got the first go and shooting just decimated my army. (horde army w/ shooting? Why not!!)

Turn 1 saw warp lightnings, mortars and the fun fun 'skitter leap doom rocket fun time' combo.

My low ld army failed it's Re-rollable 9 (main unit), ran off the table. Everything chain panicked from there. Left me with Bestigors (28) and some raiders.

vs an entire skaven army.



Another tourney, in ONE game, I managed to miscast so many times, that I killed three of my lvl 1 shamans slowly. Each my S6 hits. I still won, but it cost me 1st place at the tourney.

boo


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

The first time I ever fielded Mangler squigs with the new Greenskin Rulebook, all 3 of my them random moved such they were were perfectly in a row for a flank position cannon - and they all died.

Sigh.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Moments that made me want to cry (I usually just laugh when it happens):

A LD 10 dreadlord on cold one (often with a BSB in range) with crown of command trying to tar pit a tough unit and kill the characters in base contact one by one, but failing to win combat, failing one or two break tests on LD 10, and fleeing and then getting caught and killed by slower infantry (like dwarves) at the end of a game (rounds 5 or 6) costing me the win. This happened to me twice in one tournament this year and once in another. Out of eleven major tourney games with dark elves this year, this has happened three times and represented three of the four losses I suffered this year. 

For example, in one case I was at the top table (out of 90 players) and was ahead on VPs just enough for a minor win. In the very last combat phase in the last turn (six), my dreadlord with a whip of agony and a cold one put something like four wounds on a Slann (after having killed all the Temple Guard) with only two wounds left and the opponent successfully rolled all four ward saves and won combat by one due to the Slann being the BSB, my dreadlord on the cold one then failed the LD 10 break test and was run down by infantry (on foot) even though my cold one gave the dreadlord swift stride. 

A lvl 4 or lvl 2 castor miscasts on the first spell (with only 2 or 3 dice being thrown) and then blows itself up right off the start (happened to me a few times in tourneys this year). This cost me my only loss (playing daemons) in a recent tourney. 

I 7th edition, I used to have unusually bad luck with my lords failing LD 9 and LD 10 terror checks and panic checks and fleeing off the board when playing dark elves.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

So here I am with a horde of TG and a tool up Slann. I get first turn, so I march forward my block and cast my spells, ending with an IF Dweller's Below. I kill too few models of the Tomb Kings I targeted to have much affect, then roll my miscast; Dimensional Cascade. Throne of vines fails me, and wouldn't you know it, I love my Slann of that first cast. The resulting explosion kills enough TG to force a moral check, which they summarily fail. Before my opponent's first turn, I have both my general and BSB dead and another 600-ish points inches from running off the field.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

olderplayer said:


> A lvl 4 or lvl 2 castor miscasts on the first spell (with only 2 or 3 dice being thrown) and then blows itself up right off the start (happened to me a few times in tourneys this year). This cost me my only loss (playing daemons) in a recent tourney.


This sounds oddly familiar with my WE: I keep taking spellsingers for magical defence and while they might occasionally have 1 useful spell they almost never have 2: the number of times I've thrown my last 2 dice at a tree singing (or other) attempt that I really don't care about and ended up with a double 6 is getting silly. I've never quite blown up my singer completely yet, but certainly have done wounds one at a time (and taken out huge chunks of glade guard and ran away etc etc).


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

1.5k Empire vs Skaven

Turn 2
Plague cast with IF on greatswords, general and BSB left standing, passed onto halberd horde leaving 10 standing passed onto seconf halberd horde leaving 17 standing.

The spine of my army gone I was off the table by turn 4


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

Ratvan said:


> 1.5k Empire vs Skaven
> 
> Turn 2
> Plague cast with IF on greatswords, general and BSB left standing, passed onto halberd horde leaving 10 standing passed onto seconf halberd horde leaving 17 standing.
> ...


Yeah Plague is nasty. My earlier example of loads of Saurus and a few TG getting wiped was merely turn 1, which I forgot to mention


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Swift reform a unit of Skinks to face a unit of Grail Knights (which were facing away from the Skinks) to shoot them with Javelins... completely forgetting about a unit of Knights of the Realm in front of them.

Next turn, they got wiped out via a charge in the flank. Oops.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

18 Chaos Trolls and Throgg decide to charge an enemy horde of Greatswords, kills loads for no losses, and only get stronger thanks to Mutant Regeneration. Stubborn Ld 10 passes, however.

Empire players turn - cannonball kills my defensive wizard.

Irresistible Force Flaming Sword of Rhuin and failed to dispel Speed of Light.

I'm up against ASF Flaming 2+ to wound Greatswords with 40 Attacks. Lost 8 Trolls that turn.


----------



## IadUmboros (Aug 9, 2010)

An extreme example, but I watched a game in store where a Lizardman player lost in his first turn before his opponent had a chance to do anything. I'll call him James, because that's his name.

James plays with a hoard of Temple Guard with Slann mage (think he also ran a hoard of Saurus with some chameleon skinks and salamanders). He moved, cast a spell with the Slann and miscast. The slann disappeared in a puff of smoke, winning his opponent the game as it was the capture the standards scenario.

James cried, the rest of us are still laughing.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

1000 point local tourney, playing DE, 1st round I'm up against a pals really funny, but rather bad, all ethereal army bar a single corpse cart.

Since I only have a sorceress to actually harm his units, her block of spearmen deploys a little back as my gameplan was this:
2 turns of magical blasting guaranteed from my mage, with help from the always lovely Power of Darkness spell, and if he isn't a lucksack maybe 3, seeing as my main units will be moving back the first couple of turns. After that, static combat res should win me the game on points or, if my luck isn't too great, at least draw.

What happened was on my 1st turn, I rolled snake eyes for magic, not killing a single model with my magical hoohey and thinking, I have to make the next turn count.
Unfortunately the exact same thing happens turn 2 and my initial exclamation is "NOOOOOOOO!!!!!"
Lady luck seems to give me no break this game, made evident by me never getting around to shooting the vamps unit a 3rd time seeing as he rolled the 10 he needed to reach combat with my sorceress and her spearmen bodyguards with both his spirit hosts and the, still undented, cairn wraiths. putting the final nail in the coffin of my victory.

Even more lame does the results become as we chat after the tourney and it turns out my only loss was to him and his only win was against me, mostly because of horrid luck on his side all the other games. Incredibly funny, but really, really weird.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

Playing in a league game, my tomb kings versus the new ogres. I had lore of death and reduced his deathstar unit's leadership to 6, that had a tyrant, a battlestandard bearer and 4 ranks behind it. so I lobbed screaming skull catapult at it, and naturally my catapult misfired. didn't lose me the game, but i was still bummed.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

This made me cry because I was laughing too hard.


WoC (me) vs Lizzies (him), he's got a Slann with cupped hands.

First turn, casts chain lightening and IF/MC. He kills......3 marauders total on my side, then FAILS his cupped hands roll, and the miscast result roll kills lal but 2 temple guard.

Then his skink lost all his levels after killing.....3 marauders.

Then I purple sun'd his army and that was game. After about 2 turns.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

While not a big loss deal or anything just a perfect example of how the dice hate me. 

Buddy rocks a 101 gnoblar horde. I cast the VC spell that makes me roll a 4+ for every model in the unit to kill it. I killed 7. Yep 7. 

First game i ever played, first spell I ever cast. Mannfred miscasts it and gets sucked into the warp. Sigh.


----------



## FuzzyRabbit (Mar 12, 2009)

I just played a game where my skink priest riding on the EofG miscast on my turn 1 taking a wound. Next turn Son of Horus's hell cannon miss fires...causing all wizards to miscast. the skink priest head explodes and takes the rest of the crew with him. It was nice to know i paid 400 points for a stegadon to stand in place and drool for a game. Luckily it was a 3200 point game so the loss was not a game breaker.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think that there are many in game moments that move me to tears but opening my sons new hellpit abom and only finding half the assembly instructions ( the easy final assembly bit the other side was blank.)definately gave me some sadness.

Although using the Dwarf book for my Chaos dwarfs seems to have jinxed my artillery it's yet to survive past turn 3 with out blowing up even with runes.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Grey seer casts 13th and opponent double sixes it with 2 dice....


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

1) This is going back to 7th Ed - We were playing a map-based campaign (I think it was the Brett one out of WD) and one of my 1500pt banners met up w/ a 750pt banner of another player. I had WoC and he was playing Dwarfs. My 5 Chosen knights w/ MoK charged 12 basic dwarf warriors and lost combat: I only killed a single dwarf and then he managed to do a single wound on my knights which I promptly rolled a 1 for. He wins combat by 1 because he has a rank bonus. I fail my break test, run 5", and the dwarfs run me down.

2) In the same game as above, 3 Dragon Ogres w/ GWs charge some odd sized (6 or 7) slayer unit, kill 1, take 2 or 3 wounds, fail break test, flee, and are run down. Seriously!?!?!?

3) 7th Ed again - I was running a SoC list at a small 1000pt tourney. My MoK BSB in a unit of MoK warriors rolls Yatzee on 1s in combat. The rest of the unit doesn't fair much better. The unit flees after failing TWO Ld rolls and is run down.

4) This one didn't happen to me but it makes me cringe EVERY time I think about it: Again, 7th Ed - Empire vs VC. Empire has first turn. VC player has Necro general solo behind a block of zombies. Empire makes turn 1 cannon guess, rolls first die for distance and the cannon ball lands - right on the necro's head and he goes SPLAT. VC turn 1 sees about half the army disappear due to crumble. VC player concedes start of his turn 3.


----------

